# Amazon Prime: Instant Video Streaming



## Antik20 (26. Februar 2014)

Hallo Community

Da ich Amazon Prime Kunde bin, habe ich gleich heute das Video Streaming aufm meinem PC getestet.

Der Player sagt mir aber, dass ich nichts in HD anschauen kann, weil die HDCP Vorgaben nicht erfüllt sind.

Was läuft da schief???

Soweit ich weiss, darf die HDCP Kette nicht unterbrochen werden..... Naja Originale Blue Ray Filme funzen auf meinem Rechner.

Hab ne Gigabyte R9 290 mit 3 Monitoren dran

LG Flatron D3242 (DVI 1)
Samsung Syncmaster P2250 (DVI 2)
Irgend ein Acer TV am HDMI da steht hinten nix drauf, aber wenns wichtig ist such ich die Beschreibung raus.
Als Soundkarte nutze ich eine externe USB Soundkarte (Logilink UA0099) weil meine Onboard defekt ist, danach gehts Analog per Klinke weiter

Ich nutze Win7 pro x64 SP1
Chrome Version: 33.0.1750.117 m
Silverlight, die Version, die Amazon zur installation angeboten hat.

edit: ich habe den AMD Catalyst 13.12

Gibts ne Möglichkeit festzustellen, wo das HDCP Signal unterbrochen wird? Oder könnte das auch ein anderer Fehler sein?


----------



## crae (26. Februar 2014)

HDCP ist ja ein Kopierschutz der auf DVI, HDMI und DP liegt...wenn du also nicht darüber verbunden bist oder irgendeinen Adapter drinnen hast, könnte es daran liegen. Ich zb hab auf meinem Office-Verschnitt ein VGA-DVI-Adapter und kann die Videos auch nicht in HD abspielen...allerdings kann es auch noch ein temporärer Fehler sein.

mfg, crae


----------



## SB94 (26. Februar 2014)

Habe ein ähnliches Problem.

Ich habe 2 Monitore, von denen einer per VGA angeschlossen ist. Ich habe festgestellt, dass HD nur funktioniert, wenn ich den VGA Monitor von meinem PC trenne, da anscheinend alle angeschlossenen Monitore HDCP unterstützen müssen. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den VGA Monitor zu verwenden und trotzdem HD nutzen zu können?

mfg
sb94


----------



## Antik20 (26. Februar 2014)

SB94 schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den VGA Monitor zu verwenden und trotzdem HD nutzen zu können?


 
Naja auf dem VGA Monitor wirds nicht gehen aber evtl. auf dem anderen Monitor mit HDMI / DVI / DP

Aber meine Monitore sind ja alle über DVI / HDMI dran, und alle sind HDCP Kompatibel. Die Kabel: die DVi Monitore sind über 1,8M DVI Kabel angeschlossen, Der TV über ein 3 Fach abgeschirmtes 10M HDMI Kabel. ausserdem geht bei meiner Grafikkarte kein VGA mehr auch nicht über Adapter. D.H NUR HDCP Signale.

Ist HDCP NUR ein Video Kopierschutz, oder sind da die Audio Signale auch mit drin?


----------



## K3n$! (26. Februar 2014)

High-bandwidth Digital Content Protection

> Beides. 

Ich würde dir mal raten, bei Amazon anzurufen.
Die sind eigentlich immer recht hilfreich. 
Vielleicht ist ja das Problem schon bekannt.

Edit: Vielleicht hilft dir das ja:

http://superuser.com/questions/622293/amazon-instant-video-not-working-because-hdcp

=> Deaktiviere mal Silverlight.


----------



## crae (26. Februar 2014)

So vorhin in amazon gewesen, bin auch mit einem VGA-Kabel drinnen, ging HD problemlos.

mfg, crae


----------



## SB94 (26. Februar 2014)

Also bei mir ist das HD Symbol immer grau (kein HD aufgrund von HDCP) und nicht komplett blau (HD) (wird per Mouseover erklärt).
Ding ist, ich möchte nicht jedesmal, wenn ich mit dem Amazon Gedöns was in HD streamen möchte den VGA Monitor über die Anzeige-Einstellungen deaktivieren müssen, das ist halt ziemlich lästig. Und wenn er aktiviert ist, läufts halt nur in SD.


----------



## Antik20 (26. Februar 2014)

WTF??? ich hab das problem gefunden....

Mein 2ter Monitor (3 jahre alt) der über DVI angeschlossen ist ist schuld, Ist er angeschlossen gehts nicht, ist er nicht angeschlossen gehts......

Er ist HDCP Kompatibel, steht sogar auf dem Aufkleber der auf dem Monitor war, woran kann es liegen dass Silverlight den Monitor als nicht HDCP Kompatibel erkennt?

Nochmal ich nutze keinerlei Adapter der 2te Monitor ist DIREKT per Original Monitor DVI Kabel an der Graka dran.


----------



## Toffelwurst (27. Februar 2014)

K3n$! schrieb:


> High-bandwidth Digital Content Protection
> 
> > Beides.
> 
> ...


 
Und wie schaue ich dann den Stream, der setzt doch Silverlight voraus?


----------



## K3n$! (27. Februar 2014)

@Toffelwurst: Keine Ahnung  Ich habe kein Amazon Prime Konto, daher kann ich das nicht testen. War ja auch nur ein Ansatz aus dem Forum. 

@TE: Hast du mal ein anderes Kabel benutzt ? Evtl. ist das ja nicht HDCP kompatibel. Irgendwo habe ich auch mal gelesen, dass DVI-I Kabel 
nicht HDCP kompatibel sind. Genaueres konnte ich aber nicht finden.


----------



## Toffelwurst (27. Februar 2014)

Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Und wie schaue ich dann den Stream, der setzt doch Silverlight voraus?


 
Nach ein bisschen googeln hab ich die Lösung, das funktioniert aktuell so nur in den USA, da hier ein Fallback auf Flash bzw. HTML 5 durchgeführt wird. Diese Option steht im deutschen Prime nicht zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antik20 (27. Februar 2014)

So ich habe mal die Beiden DVI Kabel getauscht. ES IST DAS KABEL, jetzt ist mein 2ter Monitor HDCP Kompatibel und mein Primärer nicht....

Es sind beides DVI-D Single Link kabel

Werde gleich Morgen ein Neues Kabel bestellen.

Ich kann mir das nur erklären, dass eines der DVI Kabel nen Kabelbruch hat.


----------



## Toffelwurst (27. Februar 2014)

Kleines Update, bei mir ist es ebenfalls der zweite Monitor, der etwas älter ist und noch per VGA angeschlossen ist. Sobald ich diesen abstecke und kurz durchstarte kann ich die Inhalte bequem in HD anschauen. Hoffentlich wird da noch dran gearbeitet ich hab mich an meinem zweiten Monitor so gewöhnt  und hab keine Lust den jedesmal an und ab zu stecken.


----------



## Antik20 (27. Februar 2014)

@Toffelwurst Ich denke mal du hast genau wie ich den 2ten Monitor als erweiterten Desktop.

Damit zählen die beiden Monitore als Einheit, immernoch Getrennt, aber als Gemeinsamer Zusammenhängender Bildschirm. Und dieser Zusammenhängender Bildschirm ist nicht 100 % HDCP Fähig, genau wie bei mir. Es wird sehr schwierig da ne Lösung zu finden, und die muss Microsoft in Silverlight eibauen


----------



## Toffelwurst (27. Februar 2014)

Antik20 schrieb:


> @Toffelwurst Ich denke mal du hast genau wie ich den 2ten Monitor als erweiterten Desktop.
> 
> Damit zählen die beiden Monitore als Einheit, immernoch Getrennt, aber als Gemeinsamer Zusammenhängender Bildschirm. Und dieser Zusammenhängender Bildschirm ist nicht 100 % HDCP Fähig, genau wie bei mir. Es wird sehr schwierig da ne Lösung zu finden, und die muss Microsoft in Silverlight eibauen


 
Also wird das Ganze wohl unmöglich, da afaik Microsoft Silverlight einstellt.


----------



## Antik20 (4. März 2014)

So neues DVI Kabel da ez funtzt alles


----------

